# What first 04 A4



## Trekk (Apr 28, 2008)

I was doing a bunch of reading around but I couldn't really find what I was looking for.
So far my car has a K&N filter, and some mufflers (look like mangaflow) welded on to the stock pipes. What I'm tring to find out is, whats the biggest bottleneck on an 04 A4, if there is such a thing.

I read that most people say to start with headers on most of the GTO's but with the exhaust different on an 04 is it more restrictive in a spot besides the headers? 
Then headers and a tune, so does that mean I need a hand held device for the tune or can some shops just reflash the computer? 
Most of the post I find are just about mufflers or the 05-06 GTO's. 

Thanks.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

possible brake upgrade...it is an LS1 and that is just fine!...enjoy!
Bill


----------



## mark039 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Diablo predator*

The best early mod on my 04 was a diablo predator handheld tuner. I bought mine new but later realized I could of got one used for $200. The ability to tune the trans settings are worth it alone imo. Turn off the tq management and adjust your shift settings and its like driving a new car. The pred will also get you by with the early mods. IMO wait for a pro tune until you get all the mods done. Headers are a must as well.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

mark039 said:


> The best early mod on my 04 was a diablo predator handheld tuner. I bought mine new but later realized I could of got one used for $200. The ability to tune the trans settings are worth it alone imo. Turn off the tq management and adjust your shift settings and its like driving a new car. The pred will also get you by with the early mods. IMO wait for a pro tune until you get all the mods done. Headers are a must as well.


aww man i didnt know that you can change your shift settings!!! now i gotta get a hand held. what else can the diablo do? is there diffrent hand helds you can get that are better? dose anyone have a use diablo for sale?

ty, ben


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

ricekiller848 said:


> aww man i didnt know that you can change your shift settings!!! now i gotta get a hand held. what else can the diablo do? is there diffrent hand helds you can get that are better? dose anyone have a use diablo for sale?
> 
> ty, ben


you can adjust shift points a firmness


----------



## Trekk (Apr 28, 2008)

*re*

I just got my predater today, dam that thing is nice on a A4.
I just put the performance tune in and didnt touch anything else. IDK if it's just in my head or maybe cause I was driving the car bare footed for the first time but it just seemd like I didnt have to push down on the peddal so far to get the car to pull away from a stop with power.

It revs all the way up to the redline and just feels like it wants to go. So far I'm happy with it!

Does anyone happen to know what the perforamce tune consist of? Is the TM turned off or reduced with that tune? or do you have to go in and change that your self? The tunner just came with some crappy little book. I was wondering what all it can really do.


----------

